# Adequite CO2 alternative



## jonzzee (Feb 21, 2009)

_I have priced out a CO2 system and at $600-700, that's a bit steep for me. I'm very seriously thinking about attempting an aquascape (with a little help from some great people here) My tank is dry right now. A blank canvass lol. Are there any cheaper and yet formidable alternatives to CO2. I'm thinking about using (and probably will) seachem with flourite as a substrate and a cannister filter. All this in a 30 gallon tank_​


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

$600 what the ........

http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2.shtml
Pick your size. I recommend 5lb or 10lb tank for a 30 gallon.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Milwaukee-MA957-CO2-Regulator-Solenoid-Bubble-Counter_W0QQitemZ270348192841QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item270348192841&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## jonzzee (Feb 21, 2009)

_This is probably a stupid question but, is a CO2 bio-generator or reactor an alternative or do you still need a CO2 tank? I humbly appologize in advance lol._

dj2606 said:


> $600 what the ........





dj2606 said:


> http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2.shtml
> Pick your size. I recommend 5lb or 10lb tank for a 30 gallon.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Milwaukee-MA957-CO2-Regulator-Solenoid-Bubble-Counter_W0QQitemZ270348192841QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item270348192841&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## shiver905 (Mar 4, 2009)

where ever you priced out 600$ thats more then double what it should cost..
You can get them for about 170-300$

Or you can Search the DIY CO2 section on the forum, Its really neat, Home made CO2 for less then 30$


----------



## jonzzee (Feb 21, 2009)

_Anybody know where I can get an accurate drawing detailing the hooking up of a 5lb. CO2 cylinder with the gauges, bubble counter,solenoid, needle valve and so on, right into the tank? Almost like actual instructions._​


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

The regulator comes assembled with bubble counter. Hook the regulator to the tank (following instructions on the regulator box) and have tubing from regulator to diffuser or reactor whatever one your using to inject.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Right here 

The black tube coming out the bubble counter goes to the CO2 reactor, or diffuser.




























Here are some examples of how to connect the black tube to the tank or to reactors.


----------



## jonzzee (Feb 21, 2009)

_That was exactly what I was looking for, better really. Thank you yet again. I feel a little silly though because it was very simple. Do you prefer a reactor or diffusor? Is one better than the other?_


dj2606 said:


> The regulator comes assembled with bubble counter. Hook the regulator to the tank (following instructions on the regulator box) and have tubing from regulator to diffuser or reactor whatever one your using to inject.





dj2606 said:


>


----------



## jonzzee (Feb 21, 2009)

_Thank you Zapins very much. These pictures are great! Nothing like having something to see to understand how things work_. Thanks again.


Zapins said:


> Right here





Zapins said:


> The black tube coming out the bubble counter goes to the CO2 reactor, or diffuser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sure no problem. I prefer in-line reactors because they are 100% efficient at dissolving CO2 (i.e. no bubbles make it to the surface of the tank as loss), and they don't clutter up the inside of the tank. You will need a canister filter or power head pump with 2 tubes (not the ones that need to sit in the tank) though to make it work.


----------

